# Game Thread



## t1no

Due to lack of activity and my busy schedule, we are going to use this thread for the rest of the regular season games instead of making a GT for every game.


----------



## southeasy

Howard looked good tonight in the W over SA after only playing 14minutes vs. OKC w/ the ankle injury. then again, he always looks good when his shot is actually falling.


----------



## t1no

He looked really good, not just his shot but also the way he attacked the paint. I seriously do not remember the last time he's played a game like that. I just hope he can figure out a way to stay aggressive in the fourth quarter and finish strong on both sides of the floor.


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> He looked really good, not just his shot but also the way he attacked the paint. I seriously do not remember the last time he's played a game like that. I just hope he can figure out a way to stay aggressive in the fourth quarter and finish strong on both sides of the floor.


Couldn't watch the game and was shocked when I saw the boxscore, can't remember the last time he was 10-15 from the field.

This team is so frustrating in a lot of ways.


----------



## VeN

another terribad game.


----------



## t1no

They forgot how to attack the paint or move w/o the ball.


----------



## VeN

they forgot how to play basketball


----------



## t1no

:lol: VeN, that's harsh.


----------



## croco

How can one team be so inconsistent ?


----------



## t1no

croco said:


> How can one team be so inconsistent ?


Because of age.


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> Because of age.


I actually thought athletes become more consistent with experience, not the opposite. Besides Kidd and Dampier, none of our rotation project to be beyond their prime :whoknows:


----------



## VeN

I hope cuban got the hint and blows this up this offseason. I hate how the commentators talk about the mavs and the playoffs so much during games. we all know we are gonna get demolished in round 1 again..


----------



## t1no

croco said:


> I actually thought athletes become more consistent with experience, not the opposite. Besides Kidd and Dampier, none of our rotation project to be beyond their prime :whoknows:


Yea but not with the Mavericks, i can't even watch this team when they play back-back games.


----------



## croco

I don't care about the win, the fact that we allowed the Wizards to shoot over 50 % from the field is inexcusable. They are playing for absolutely nothing, yet win the first quarter.


----------



## t1no

Nellie is that you? 
Are we seriously trying to outscore the Suns?
Barea needs to come off the bench as a scorer from now on, that's what he does best.


----------



## Basel

I'm not watching the game but judging from the box score, it looks like the bench is playing well.


----------



## VeN

ugh, a good team wouldve taken that lead


----------



## croco

It's still a good win.


----------



## t1no

Go Dirk!!!


----------



## Basel

Dirk's having himself a hell of a game thus far.


----------



## croco

Next thing you know we lose against the Warriors...


----------



## VeN

that game put me to sleep, it was so bad


----------



## t1no

Pathetic.


----------



## croco

Not enough defensive intensity to start the game.


----------



## t1no

Dirk protecting the paint is so hard to watch, his D basketball IQ is pathetic.


----------



## t1no

Turns TV off.


----------



## VeN

its not the fact that they are losing that pisses me off, I didnt expect them to win this game. its the fkn abc announcers going ON AND ON about how bad the mavs are. call the gdmn GAME we KNOW they are bad


----------



## croco

I'm still watching althoug I'll probably switch to the Big 10 title game at halftime. We are gonna lose this game anyway.


----------



## croco

VeN said:


> its not the fact that they are losing that pisses me off, I didnt expect them to win this game. its the fkn abc announcers going ON AND ON about how bad the mavs are. call the gdmn GAME we KNOW they are bad


I think it's only Mark Jackson, Breen and JVG are making valid points.


----------



## VeN

yea they are valid points but i think its bad taste to just rag on a team for like 5 minutes during a nationally televised game.


----------



## croco

Yeah, but come on. We are doing this all season long


----------



## t1no

I agree with VeN.


----------



## t1no

croco said:


> Yeah, but come on. We are doing this all season long


That's why we don't want to hear it from them.


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> That's why we don't want to hear it from them.


Maybe Cuban will listen


----------



## t1no

croco said:


> Maybe Cuban will listen


That's if he doesn't already know all of that stuff.


----------



## VeN

croco said:


> Yeah, but come on. We are doing this all season long


lol they are still doing it too, amazing. but we are the fans! they are supposed to be commentating on the game lol.


----------



## VeN

well, i just hope cuban pulls the trigger this offseason. its about 2 years overdue.


----------



## t1no

Yea blow it up, get rid off everybody and that's including Dirk.
Unless we get Shaq...


----------



## croco

Dirk was having a pretty terrible first half.


----------



## t1no

He's been terrible on the defensive side all year long.


----------



## Basel

Is there a reason Dampier only played 6 minutes?


----------



## VeN

t1no said:


> Yea blow it up, get rid off everybody and that's including Dirk.
> Unless we get Shaq...


If we go for shaq i hope we get him for way cheap.


----------



## t1no

Is this a competition? Who can bash the Mavericks the most?


----------



## t1no

Terry didn't know the game was on national TV till half time.


----------



## croco

Lol, just as the Purdue/Ohio State game ended I was looking at the boxscore and thinking what the heck.


----------



## t1no

croco... keep watching the Purdue/Ohio State game, it's working.


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> croco... keep watching the Purdue/Ohio State game, it's working.


Lol, I know ... unfortunately it's over.


----------



## croco

:raised_ey


----------



## t1no

All your fault croco.
Jet was on fire but didn't get any touches when we were struggling to get a score. I understand Dirk is our best scorer but he is sucking and Jet is on fire, give him the damn ball.


----------



## Luke

Wow, that was a really entertaining game; Player of the game for you guys has to be Luke Walton, he was single-handidly keeping you guys in it.


----------



## t1no

VanillaPrice said:


> Wow, that was a really entertaining game; Player of the game for you guys has to be Luke Walton, he was single-handidly keeping you guys in it.


Really? I thought it was Terry that kept us in the game.


----------



## VeN

t1no said:


> Really? I thought it was Terry that kept us in the game.





VanillaPrice said:


> i hate Jason Mother ****ing Terry


ya... id say so too tino


----------



## Luke

It was a joke..

That being said I'm going to get the see the Mavs play in person tonight against the Hawks, hopefully they put on a good show.


----------



## croco

We are starting Jose Barea, Antoine Wright and Ryan Hollins now...


----------



## t1no

Barea needs to stop making plays and just score, that's what he does best.
Good game and happy to see Green get some playing time.


----------



## croco

We blew out a team


----------



## croco

I'm actually surprised it was that close without Kidd and Howard, we also couldn't stop Denver. This has been the chance to stay in contention for more than the eight seed, now it's either the Lakers in round 1 or lottery.


----------



## t1no

18-29...


----------



## croco

Early 18-8 lead in Cleveland


----------



## croco

At this rate Damp is gonna destroy the basket tonight.


----------



## croco

I'm starting to like Ryan Hollins can bring to this team. He doesn't have to do much, but if he can focus on rebounding, defending the paint and catch some lobs he will be a solid center and he seems to understand too:



> "If I'm not playing hard, something's wrong," Hollins said. "I'm going to give you everything I got. Since I was taught to play basketball, I only knew one speed."


----------



## croco

Dirk was 7-23 in the Denver game, 5-16 in the first half today...


----------



## VeN

wow, lost the lead


----------



## croco

VeN said:


> wow, lost the lead


I would have started believing if we went up by 25 or 30 :sarcasm:


----------



## croco

croco said:


> Dirk was 7-23 in the Denver game, 5-16 in the first half today...


Finished with 7-23 again :|


----------



## t1no

I don't know why i even bother watching the games anymore.


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> I don't know why i even bother watching the games anymore.


I feel like I'm stating the same thing over and over again, but there is really no point in having a veteran team that is mediocre. Maybe Cuban would pull the trigger after a sweep in the first round.


----------



## VeN

croco said:


> I feel like I'm stating the same thing over and over again, but there is really no point in having a veteran team that is mediocre. Maybe Cuban would pull the trigger after a sweep in the first round.


there shouldnt be any "maybe" after this season. hes seen the games, he knows we cant compete against good teams (I hope).


----------



## croco

VeN said:


> there shouldnt be any "maybe" after this season. hes seen the games, he knows we cant compete against good teams (I hope).


Sure, but we have been sharing that feeling since last year.


----------



## t1no

Kidd is amazing!
JHo makes a huge difference when he decides to show up on the defensive side.


----------



## croco

How was that not a technical on Wade at the end ? The call on Chalmers was tough, but that's always a T.


----------



## croco

This team :whatever:


----------



## croco

If we don't win today, we shouldn't be in the playoffs anyway.


----------



## croco

After today it's also clear that we are still a Top 8 team in the West, at least this season.


----------



## VeN

lol

I love how even the commentators know we need to get outta 8th.


----------



## croco

I didn't like that 15-1 run much, but it still feels a lot different to talk about the Mavs right now. Although I'm also curious to see how we are going to play in New Orleans, something seems to have changed ... his name is Josh Howard. If he can continue to play like that, we might actually have a shot in the first round. 

Chris Paul had 42 points, very quietly. For some stretches it seemed like the idea was to sit in a zone and crowd the paint, then they decided to play man to man and let him get his. He would have needed to score 50+ for the Hornets to win the game which seemed possible. I don't think there is a worse matchup for Dallas, nobody can stay in front of him and Dirk just let him run a layup drill in the third quarter. The defensive strategy took most of the other Hornets out of the game, but you still need to somewhat contain him to prevent those huge runs.


----------



## t1no

croco said:


> I didn't like that 15-1 run much, but it still feels a lot different to talk about the Mavs right now. Although I'm also curious to see how we are going to play in New Orleans, something seems to have changed ... his name is Josh Howard. If he can continue to play like that, we might actually have a shot in the first round.
> 
> Chris Paul had 42 points, very quietly. For some stretches it seemed like the idea was to sit in a zone and crowd the paint, then they decided to play man to man and let him get his. He would have needed to score 50+ for the Hornets to win the game which seemed possible. I don't think there is a worse matchup for Dallas, nobody can stay in front of him and *Dirk just let him run a layup drill in the third quarter*. The defensive strategy took most of the other Hornets out of the game, *but you still need to somewhat contain him to prevent those huge runs.*


:lol:


----------



## croco

Here we go...


----------



## croco

Josh back to his jumpshooting ways, take it to the rack damnit.


----------



## Basel

I'll ask you guys the same thing I asked in the Hornets board: would you rather stay in 7th place and face the Nuggets who have yet to get out of the first round in the 'Melo era or would you rather move to 6th place and play the Rockets/Blazers/Spurs?


----------



## croco

I don't care who we play, I just want the Mavs to play well. If they do that, they will have a chance to advance no matter who the opponent is (not counting the Lakers).


----------



## t1no

croco said:


> I don't care who we play, I just want the Mavs to play well. If they do that, they will have a chance to advance no matter who the opponent is (not counting the Lakers).


I agree.


----------



## croco

Btw, that 4th quarter made me want to vomit.


----------



## t1no

Yea but i still think we played a good game. Our starters did not play well, but i was happy to see our bench step up.


----------



## croco

I wasn't happy with it at all.

We could still throw some double teams at West, at least occasionally when he is hitting almost every shot. The Hornets were just isolating him on the block, there is no excuse for letting him go off like that. Him and Paul were combining for 62 points on 36 shots, that is ridiculous. If the idea is to make the other Hornets beat you, why not stick with that and take it a step further ? I mean David West can be a tough matchup, but our defense made him look like prime Shaq today.

The ball also didn't go through Dirk on offense, instead we had a three guard lineup for most of the fourth quarter and Barea looked lost.


----------



## t1no

:lol: Terry!!!


----------



## croco

Here we go again...

Look at the teams in front of us, the Spurs, Blazers and Nuggets all blew out teams they were supposed to beat down. The Mavs were up 26-14 early, instead of putting Minnesota away, they got complacent again and that could have cost us the 6th or 7th spot. We could have easily lost this game.


----------

